# Experience with keeping King pigeons



## Hannahdja18 (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm looking for advice from someone who has kept king pigeons in the past or currently.

There doesn't seem to be a lot of information about keeping them as pets even though king pigeons make beautiful pets. I know all pigeons grow at their own rate and all have their own personalities. I'm looking for some advice and knowledge.

Pidge, my king pigeon who we recently sexed as female was born on June 26th of this year. I did some research on pigeons to see when they stop their peeping or chirping phase. a lot of people said that this could stop within a month to 3 months. I'm curious if this is different for king pigeons as my pigeon is almost 3 months and is still heavily peeping. she shows no sign of stopping. 

Is this because she lives alone with me as a pet? Should I be cooing to her to help her get into the habit? It's not like this is annoying I was just curious. One of my favorite things about doves and pigeons is there soft cooing so I was wondering when my pigeon would develop this.

Thanks.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I have no king pigeons neither I had any of them but yes I know they are most likely not different from any of the other pigeons behaviorally but yes they are more human friendly what I read from posters here. 
So he will stop squeaking in almost three months and will start cooing after few days of stopping sqeaking. 
So you will soon hear her cooing, tho I have seen females cooing less than males. I don't think you have any need to coo with her, these things they learn naturally.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hannahdja18 said:


> I'm looking for advice from someone who has kept king pigeons in the past or currently.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a lot of information about keeping them as pets even though king pigeons make beautiful pets. I know all pigeons grow at their own rate and all have their own personalities. I'm looking for some advice and knowledge.
> 
> ...


It's normal for pigeons to squeak for 4 months after hatching, that is why they call them squeakers. Kings mature a bit slower but at 5 to 6 months it should be near mature. If your pigeon is a hen it may not coo.


----------

